# GON Outdoor Blast????



## SEMO (May 6, 2015)

Who all usually goes to the GON Outdoor Blast show that is the last week in July.
I was curious because I may possibly be getting a booth if there is a lot of attendance.


----------



## cgrover1 (May 6, 2015)

Just curious, but what does a booth cost?


----------



## SEMO (May 6, 2015)

depends 350-700.
I have read some bad reviews about the show on here, is it so?


----------



## ghadarits (May 6, 2015)

I went last year and didn't feel like it was a bad deal I made a few purchases looked at some cool stuff. 

Its not a bad way to spend a summer afternoon it was climate controlled so thats a thumbs up in my book when its 95 plus and too hot to do much outside in the heat of the day anyway.


----------



## The Horned Toad (May 6, 2015)

I haven't been since they moved it up to Gwinnett but always enjoyed it the years it was in Macon.


----------



## deast1988 (May 8, 2015)

SEMO said:


> Who all usually goes to the GON Outdoor Blast show that is the last week in July.
> I was curious because I may possibly be getting a booth if there is a lot of attendance.



I go to the show. It's hit or miss. Attendance fluctuates but I'd imagine a good crowd moves through. I've hunted twice with booths I've seen at the trade shows if imagine it would be a good outlet to get your service out to the ga public.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (May 8, 2015)

We have had booths the past 3 years and always have good traffic. Friday is a little slow but Saturday and Sunday more than makes up for it.


----------



## SEMO (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, when I did a search on the forum. it looked as if a lot of people where not impressed with it and would possible not be returning, thats why i was curious.


----------



## MFOSTER (May 8, 2015)

SEMO said:


> Thanks for the reply, when I did a search on the forum. it looked as if a lot of people where not impressed with it and would possible not be returning, thats why i was curious.



I'm sure those are the ones that go year after year and get on a open forum and complain


----------



## hogana (May 9, 2015)

I feel that it has gotten better every year.  I usually buy some items and I am certain there were more vendors there last year than before.


----------



## chevyz71 (May 9, 2015)

I used to enjoy going when it was in macon. I went every year but have not been back since it moved to Atlanta. Went from about an hour ride to about a 3 hr ride


----------



## Arrow Flinger (May 9, 2015)

SEMO said:


> Thanks for the reply, when I did a search on the forum. it looked as if a lot of people where not impressed with it and would possible not be returning, thats why i was curious.




That happens every year with every show.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (May 10, 2015)

Everyone that goes should get those sticker name tags and write your GON Forum name and your name on it. Be a great way to meet in person some of the great people on here (and those you should stay away from, HA!)


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (May 25, 2015)

I've been to it the last few years and we enjoyed it!
Beats the other shows like Buckarama. I'm hoping to watch some eggs bust in the Shootout this year


----------



## waistdeep (May 26, 2015)

what are the dates and where?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 26, 2015)

waistdeep said:


> what are the dates and where?



Show Times & Dates:
Friday, July 24:  1 p. m. - 8 p.m.
Saturday, July 25:  9 a.m. - 7 p.m.
Sunday, July 26:  10 a.m. - 5 p.m.

Gwinnett Center, I-85 and Sugarloaf Parkway, Duluth, Ga


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 26, 2015)

Coach Reynolds said:


> Everyone that goes should get those sticker name tags and write your GON Forum name and your name on it. Be a great way to meet in person some of the great people on here (and those you should stay away from, HA!)



I'll go either Friday or Sunday.  Look for me, I'll be the guy with the camo hat on.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (May 26, 2015)

In my view-This is a much better show than the Buckarama !!  So if I were to invest in all the costs associated with these sort of shows I would do the Outdoor Blast !


----------



## Deerhead (May 26, 2015)

In the past we always hit the Buck a Rama on Friday and GON on Saturday.  This year we are skipping Friday and just going to GON!  I will say we have a great time at GON!  Yes on't tell the wife byt we always spend a few dollars...


----------



## triton196 (Jun 12, 2015)

i have went every year since it moved to gwinnett i really enjoy it and always spend money. theres a ton to look at and its always packed and a huge line to get in


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 24, 2015)

May go on Sunday after Church this year.


----------



## rockwalker (Jul 4, 2015)

I'll have some Havoc boats at the show showing them off. 1st year being a vendor but always had a good time when I took the family up for the day.


----------



## HookinLips (Jul 6, 2015)

Coming from someone who works in the trade show industry and has been to some real shows,  it's a pretty pathetic show. I've gone a few times. Last year I went specifically because I wanted to look for feeders for my deer lease so I called and asked for a list of exhibitors and they acted like I was crazy. You have to actually go if you want to know who all will have a booth there. Turned out there was only one company there selling feeders. I'd say if you also deer hunt, it might be worth your time but if you only duck hunt, it will be a waste.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 18, 2015)

I haven't been in a few years. I may make it this year. Good idea to wear name tags


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Jul 19, 2015)

I'll be there Saturday for sure and hopefully return Sunday


----------



## jritchey65 (Jul 22, 2015)

Is there a calling contest at the show this year? I like to watch


----------



## tomcat58 (Jul 27, 2015)

*blast*

Never go again


----------

